# Grow Topline, GROW.



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

This is my little mare Dazy. I have owned her for almost 6 months
She is 10 year old AQHA. .

The top picture was the first week I got her and the bottom picture was the other day. My main focus has been adding weight and muscle. I have noticed the most improvment is in her neck. And its look like her topline has improved, but its hard for me tell since I see her everyday! 

We work alot on trotting and backing.. typical stuff for building a topline. But does any one have other suggestions for helping build her topline? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

She definitely looks better in the second picture, I think you have been doing the right thing - though it is hard to tell as her posture in the first picture is different. I would like some input on the same issue - how to build up topline without reverting to gadgets - so will follow this post, thanks.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I see improvement in her. I'm also wondering how much of the shape of her topline is defined by her confirmation?

I'm partial to trotting poles and/or hill work (assuming you have hills where you are) to add some variety to equine workouts to stimulate both mind and muscles.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> I see improvement in her. I'm also wondering how much of the shape of her topline is defined by her confirmation?
> 
> I'm partial to trotting poles and/or hill work (assuming you have hills where you are) to add some variety to equine workouts to stimulate both mind and muscles.


 
I do believe her confirmation has alot to do with it... I dont think she will ever have a nice high top line, just because of how she is built. 

But I do think it can get better then what it is now. 

We have some hills and I do enjoy trail riding, I try to go once a week. And we have poles in the ring, so I can practice that too!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I will second trot poles.
I also like to do walk-trot or walk-canter transitions, then come to a halt and ask for a roll back. Seems to really get the hind end engaged and help with the topline, especially over the loin.
Another exercise I like is backing up hills (moderate hills not too steep). Just a little bit, like 15-20 steps at a time.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you keep her turned out on a hill? That's always a nice little gem for toplines.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

IndianaJones said:


> Can you keep her turned out on a hill? That's always a nice little gem for toplines.


 
the pasture she is in now has a slight slope, but nothing that would make a difference in her topline. 

One pasture does have a bit of a hill, but there is two other horse in that field. I could always ask about moving horses around... (I board)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can improve topline just by adding weight and condition - work will improve muscle tone but doing too much work before you have her to the weight you want her to be at could be counter-productive
My horses will ideally come out of the winter over weight so they have something to lose and something to tighten up into muscle as their workload increases 
I also think that you probably have some conformation issues that you'll just have to live with but as she builds up they'll be less noticeable


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Indiana Jones, how does keeping a horse turned out on a hillside help to build topline? (My horses are on quite a slope but I haven't seen it make any difference....)


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

jaydee said:


> You can improve topline just by adding weight and condition - work will improve muscle tone but doing too much work before you have her to the weight you want her to be at could be counter-productive
> My horses will ideally come out of the winter over weight so they have something to lose and something to tighten up into muscle as their workload increases
> I also think that you probably have some conformation issues that you'll just have to live with but as she builds up they'll be less noticeable


Jaydee, are you saying she needs more weight before I continue working her? She has gained about 150 pounds since I got her (measuring with a tape, not super accurate.)

I do agree she has conformation issues and I will of course just deal with them, I love her to pieces. I'm just trying to get her in the best shape her body will allow.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Janet,

Maybe an old cowboys tale? The action from working up and down that hill makes a difference in how they use their bodies in something as simple as grazing. Better than flat I guess is the theory...esp if they do any horseplay


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

SarahStorms said:


> *Jaydee, are you saying she needs more* *weight before I continue working her?* She has gained about 150 pounds since I got her (measuring with a tape, not super accurate.)
> 
> I do agree she has conformation issues and I will of course just deal with them, I love her to pieces. I'm just trying to get her in the best shape her body will allow.


 No not at all
Work will do her good as it will help her muscles develop - she looks to maybe have some wasted muscle in places 
What you need to do is balance the amount of work you give her against her weight gain - she needs to have enough calories going in to do both
Too much work and the weight gain will slow down - too little and she might gain too much or possibly get a little 'full of herself'.
She looks better from one pic to the next so I think you're probably getting it right


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

jaydee said:


> No not at all
> Work will do her good as it will help her muscles develop - she looks to maybe have some wasted muscle in places
> What you need to do is balance the amount of work you give her against her weight gain - she needs to have enough calories going in to do both
> Too much work and the weight gain will slow down - too little and she might gain too much or possibly get a little 'full of herself'.
> She looks better from one pic to the next so I think you're probably getting it right


 
She does have wasted muscle, mostly around her withers and her hindend. 

I have been keeping a close watch on her weight and food intake. She was pretty plump coming out of winter and she has started to lose a little weight. I am planning on uping her calories since I will be working her most days compared to 2 during the winter. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is the time of year when encysted redworms can affect horses if they have them - they don't show up on fecal counts or are affected by general wormers - if you think she's lost weight for no reason you can see then might be worth doing her if only to rule it out - if you haven't already that is.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I will look into the redworms futher Jaydee.. I honestly have never head of that

I think the very small weight loss is coming from increase of exercise and keeping her feed the same... I do plan to up her feed.

I have changed her hay to higher quality as I wasnt happy with the hay my BO was supplying (medium quality coastal...and we all know the problems costal can cause :-|) . She has been on the timothy/orchard mix for 2 weeks now. Hoping the green grass coming up will help too!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

"encysted small redworm (ESRW, known as small strongyles or bloodworms in the United States"

I guess I just use a different term. I know what small strongyles are just didnt know what small redworms were!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if its the same thing but in the UK encysted worms are known as redworm but their correct title there is Cyathostomes not strongyles
They and large redworms (Strongyles) are probably the most dangerous of the worms and most responsible for deaths and permanent damage
http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/Files/PDF%20Documents/Worm%20Control.ashx


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Big improvement! I know you want more, but you've done well by her so far. Keep up the good work (and especially the good groceries!)


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

For 6 months works she looks great! Keep it up. I really like hill work. Yes, its good for the top line, but for the entire horse as well. 

Good job! I didn't catch her name? Keep up updated with pics. She looks good.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks yall! 

I often have to remind myself that she has come SO far in just 6 months and that gaining muscle and topline is a slow process. When I got her she was skinny,zero muscle, had uclers and her teeth were so bad she wouldnt even eat a carrot. 

I've loved watching her become a healthy, happy horse 

and her name is Dazy (Daz-e), registered name is Doc Eyed Dazy.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! I think I missed the 6 month note in the opening post! She is looking great! I have found that building muscle in older horses takes a bit longer than in the youngens, so patience is a must. To me she looks right on track for 6 months of good work, remember, the insides heal before the outside, so much of her energy has been going towards repairing her ulcers and organs if she was underweight.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Go find the thread just started called "before and afters". Topline growth from a hilly pasture (and I'm sure some exercise) example


----------

